# Silent Loop 360 Pumpe, Wasserkühlung erweitern



## GenerationGTD (22. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich die Pumpe meiner Silent Loop 360 AIO Wasserkühlung so weit erweitern das sie zusätzlich die Spannungswandler auf meinem Board (Asus Maximus IX Formula) kühlt?

Gerne würde ich noch einen Ausgleichsbehälter in das System intigrieren. 

Wer die Wasserkühlung von BeQuiet kennt sollte ja wissen wie beschissen sie sich nachfüllen lässt. &#128517;

Die Grafikkarte soll nach wie vor durch das Referenz Design gekühlt werden. 

Ich Freu mich auf eure Hilfe. 

PS: Mein Benutzerprofil werde ich dann auch jetzt mal vervollständigen. &#128517;


----------



## drstoecker (22. April 2020)

Hab auch die aio und mich etwas die letzen Tage damit beschäftigt und wollte auch so etwas bauen wie du es vorhast. Also von einer Erweiterung wird überall abgeraten, die pumpenleistung reicht wohl gerade so aus für das System. Bin auch grad dran mir wieder eine gute und günstige Custom zu bauen.
einen 360er radi st30 habe ich schon günstig ergattert. Als Pumpe/agb wollte ich eigtl. die magicool dcp450 nehmen, aber die ist nirgends da verfügbar.
es soll nur die CPU gekühlt werden, Anschlüsse/schläuche/Flüssigkeiten habe ich noch vom letzten Projekt da. Welcher CPU Block es werden soll weis ich auch noch nicht, am liebsten hätte ich wieder den heatkiller iv. Hab nur keine Lust den neu zu kaufen. Auch hätte ich gerne Anschlüsse in orange, finde nur keine.


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. April 2020)

ersetzt den Kühlkörper durch nen Eisbear und du solltest kein Problem damit haben die VRMs einzubinden. 
Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) - 2600rpm - Black | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. April 2020)

wenn du unbedingt nen AGB haben möchtest , dann würde ich auch ne gescheite Pumpe nehmen. Falls du die Fittings am Radiator abschrauben kannst dann kauf dir doch eine richtige D5 Pumpe mit AGB , nehm den 360mm Radiator aus deiner AIO , hol dir Fittings und Schlauch und verbinde ihn mit der Pumpe. 
Bau dir also aus dem Radiator eine Custom Wakü 
Dann hast eine viel stärkere Pumpe, kannst später wenn du willst noch ne Grafikkarte einbinden und deinen AGB hast du dann auch.
Brauchst dann quasi nur die Pumpen AGB Kombi , Fittings und schlauch. Naja und nen cpu Kühler.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2020)

Du kannst natürlich so schon alles umbauen, aber ich denke das du mit der Pumpenleistung nicht zu frieden sein wirst und dir dann doch noch eine separate Pumpe und Kühler dazu kaufen wirst. Daher ist es schon eine Überlegung wert ob du dir nicht direkt eine AGB/Pumpen Kombi direkt kaufen solltest.

Im Grunde kannst wenn du auf custom umbaust nur den Radiator mit übernehmen.
Eine andere AIO Pumpe würde ich mir nicht kaufen, wenn dann mach es richtig.


----------



## drstoecker (22. April 2020)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> ersetzt den Kühlkörper durch nen Eisbear und du solltest kein Problem damit haben die VRMs einzubinden.
> Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) - 2600rpm - Black | Aquatuning Germany



ein Arctic Freezer II kühlt die VR aktiv mit was schonmal ein Vorteil ggü den üblichen Modellen ist.


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. April 2020)

Er will die Standard Ek Blöcke vom Board mit einbinden, hierzu eignet sich bei geringen Geldeinsatz der Eisbaer super.


----------



## D3N$0 (23. April 2020)

Umbauen und ausprobieren. Ich würde da nicht groß in eine Eisbaer investieren. Die Pumpe der Silent Loop ist übrigende eine normale DC-LT, die gibts auch in stärkerer Industrie Ausführung. Sollte sich 1zu1 tauschen lassen 

Alphacool DC-LT 3600 - 12V DC - Pump - Industry bulk | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2020)

...und wird bei entsprechender Drehzahl laut einigen Tests ätzend laut.


----------



## drgiga (24. April 2020)

be quiet rät ausdrücklich davon ab und schließt die Garantie beim öffnen komplett aus. Auch muss die Pumpe ohne Ausnahme mit 12 Volt durchgängig betrieben werden. Ist natürlich klar das die das alles so sagen müssen. Ich persönlich mache es aber auch so, um Probleme, die viele andere Leute berichtet haben zu vermeiden. Am Ende musst du es wissen, ob du es riskierst. Ich bin mit meiner 360er Silent Loop zufrieden und habe für mich beschlossen, das Ding nicht anzufassen solange es nicht absolut Notwendig ist


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

In der Bedienungsanleitung der Silentloop steht aber auch geschrieben das ab und zu oder nach 2 Jahren destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden soll.


----------



## drgiga (24. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In der Bedienungsanleitung der Silentloop steht aber auch geschrieben das ab und zu oder nach 2 Jahren destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden soll.



Richtig. Ich nutze die Wakü jetzt schon seit gut 1 Jahr. Eigentlich wäre es jetzt langsam mal Zeit, aber da sie momentan noch so gut läuft möchte ich nicht riskieren mehr Probleme im Nachhinein zu haben, wenn ich sie nachfülle. Desswegen warte ich noch bis ich merke, dass es Zeit wird.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Musst auch nicht wenn sie gut läuft.


----------

